# Patio Heater



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm thinking about buying a patio heater. I'm not looking to heat a massive area and I don't mind whether electric or propane. Has anyone got one they can recommend or think of anything I should be considering?
Thanks


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I fire pit might be better, makes a nice talking point and you can’t beat an open fire. Lots of heat off them too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I used to have a pretty big chimenea and used to use that quite a lot. I ended up getting rid of that due to chest problems. Not saying that was the cause, but I don't want to be around smoke if I can help it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bought one of these last year, rather good for sub £200, ordered with the cover. Out of stock at moment though. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B082R6LPLL

Gas bottles are like rocking horse poo and it is isn't easy getting a new contract. We already had a calor gas bottle so is £40 for an exchange at B&Q.

Also have a chimnea which is great, but for instant heat and no bonfire smell, the patio heater is much more convenient. Not that cheap to run though, it gets through some gas on maximum heat.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

You can buy calor gas at a lot of petrol stations, obviously in smaller cylinders.

I personally prefer firepits or a chimenea, just don't leave them outside during the winter. If you get them hot enough quickly they send the smoke up high out of the way pretty quickly.


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

If you're going gas keep an eye out on Facebook marketplace for bottles. 

Ive picked up two full ones recently. One for £40 and the other for £25. 

The second one I was only looking for a cheap empty one as the calor place need one to swap otherwise you pay an extra £40 or so but I stuck lucky! 

Check regularly as the pop up very often 

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I wanted a quick cheap solution for our area.

I bought one of these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2KW-PATI...004692?hash=item56f3f36f54:g:rBAAAOSwPlFgKOnt

(Not that EXACT one and not that seller, I bought it years ago) but they are all the same thing being sold under different brands etc.

It's fantastic. I actually paid £45 I think and it makes you toasty and warm.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I was messing about with a propane heater I have in the garage yesterday. I've cobbled it to a sack truck for easier moving. Whilst it does the job outdoors I worked out how much it would cost to run per hour and promptly turned it off.
I've ordered what looks like the same unit as that one you linked to Starbuck88, but from amazon. Dearer but peace of mind with returns. Will report back in a few days when I've had a play. :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I ordered this one at £85 yesterday https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08CSBQQK4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and I'm glad I ordered from Amazon as this will likely be returned. The sun was out this afternoon and I put the heater on from about 4pm (it arrived at 3:15pm). Although the temperature was about 12 degrees, the sun was warm and this topped it up nicely. Unfortunately, when the sun was setting it was clear this heater isn't up to the job. I had moved it to right in-front of the missus and I and it just wasn't powerful enough. I might see how effective it is for heating the garage tomorrow but for now it's looking like it's going back.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I ordered this one at £85 yesterday https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08CSBQQK4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and I'm glad I ordered from Amazon as this will likely be returned. The sun was out this afternoon and I put the heater on from about 4pm (it arrived at 3:15pm). Although the temperature was about 12 degrees, the sun was warm and this topped it up nicely. Unfortunately, when the sun was setting it was clear this heater isn't up to the job. I had moved it to right in-front of the missus and I and it just wasn't powerful enough. I might see how effective it is for heating the garage tomorrow but for now it's looking like it's going back.


That is a shame  We're able to get lovely and toasty under ours, maybe there is differing quality due to all being Chinese manufactured?

We put ours in a gazebo one year for a little gathering and it melted all the cheese on the table :lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Haha, nothing wrong with a fondue party. Maybe not in covid times though. 
Sent the heater back to Amazon and ordered one called a 'Fatboy. This one better melt my face off.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

How about a small wood burning stove 
https://outbackerstoves.co.uk/


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Just to follow up on this. The Shadow Fatboy heater I ordered is pretty damned good. Expensive but isn't everything these days. Very pleased with it. Little video here for anyone interested.


----------

